# This is hysterical!



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

That is a great read! 

Check the story right below it.

Just Call Him the Hamburglar

MANCHESTER, N.H. (AP) — A name like Ronald MacDonald might have raised suspicion from the start for a Wendy's employee.

Now the 22-year-old MacDonald has been charged with stealing from a safe at the Wendy's restaurant where he worked.

The man is no relation to the cheerful, red-haired clown who is the face of the McDonald's advertising campaign.

The restaurant manager said he found MacDonald and another employee taking the money at about 1:30 a.m. Monday.

MacDonald and Steve Lemay, 20, were detained at the store until police arrived.

--------------

I heard this on the news and couldnt find it on the web. now I did!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

SilentElk said:


> That is a great read!
> 
> Check the story right below it.
> 
> ...


----------

